# My first knitted teddy - so excited !



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Your teddy bear is adorable! You say it was the easiest pattern in the world. That's just the pattern for an advanced beginner like me. Can you tell us where you got the pattern?

Purlie Girl


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Purlie Girl

the pattern is here: www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701 

I love to knit in the winter while I watch TV but got sick of knitting scarves. This pattern is knitted in just one long piece and only requires you to be able to cast on and off, knit and increase and decrease. The fluffy wool hides a multitude of sins and because the end product is pretty stretchy you can pad out any errors :lol: Have fun if you try it !


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, what an adorable bear. One of the aide's at our school used to crochet teddy bears for every child in their first grade class at Christmas time. I have never seen one like this though. It looks like a soft, plush, stuffed animal.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Jenni - I am going to get going with some more. I have a friend who is expecting a little girl and have promised a pink version for her nursery! I was really pleased with how it turned out as I am really not a competent knitter at all.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

He's adorable! About how big is it? Did you just do it with the fluffy yarn or did you use another medium? I was wondering about the stuffing coming through the holes?? Darling!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Really cute. Great job.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

The pattern mentions eyelash yarn, but you can use any fluffy yarn. I like the shiny yarn like the picture. Haven't done one yet, but it sounds so easy.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Weezieo77

I used fluffy yarn. He is pretty robust, but I would probably agree that he is more decorative than suitable as a small childs plaything! I'm probably just going to load him up with hugs and give him to my 21 year old daughter who has just moved away from home !


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Zuida,
Thanks for sharing the pattern link.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Whoops forgot to mention he is about 18 inches high. Once you get the pattern straight in your head I imagine it would be pretty easy to make pretty much any size you want !


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been looking for the perfect "toy" pattern to make for my grand daughters for Christmas.

I think I've found it!

Thanks!


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

So pleased I stumbled across this pattern and more than happy to share my good fortune !


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it. I will try it, since you say its easy. Hope mine comes out as good as yours.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Toooooooooooo cute!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

He is beautiful.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your teddy you should be excited as he looks loveable.
I have made many of these, they are fun to make .


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable, I have some of this yarn and will try this pattern, thank you.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for sharing the website.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Zuida said:


> Hi Purlie Girl
> 
> the pattern is here: www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701
> 
> I love to knit in the winter while I watch TV but got sick of knitting scarves. This pattern is knitted in just one long piece and only requires you to be able to cast on and off, knit and increase and decrease. The fluffy wool hides a multitude of sins and because the end product is pretty stretchy you can pad out any errors :lol: Have fun if you try it !


Thanks for sharing the pattern link! This bear collector can always use another Teddy!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

too cute!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

nice work!!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love teddy bears and yours is so gorgeous. Thankyou for the pattern link. You should be very proud of yourself.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you so much for this pattern. i have novelty yarn i have been saving for some reason. now i know why!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. As I am DPN challenged, I am unable to knit some of the other Teddies that have been shown on the site. (I am practicing tho...).


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Good job love your teddy.Happy knitting/crocheting


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful job done. :thumbup:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Can't stop smiling at him!!


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

How adorable! Just itching for a cuddle! Great job!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

A.D.O.R.A.B.L.E !!!!! Great job !


----------



## aje127 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow. That looks store bought!!!! Great Job!! I've knitted a bear and it looked like someone like me knitted it. didn't turn out so great.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

This looks like a good KAL for my GF and me since she is just learning to knit. And we both need presents to make for Christmas. THANKS


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

He is adorable! He looks soft & yummy to hug. Good job.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful bear, any child would have a best friend for life. For some reason I cannot get to the pattern, any suggestions? Thanks and happy crafting


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

he is so sweet.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

OK, I'm going to give this one a try...I read the pattern and THINK (say that loosely) that I can make it. You did an beautiful job. Thanks!!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Teddy is really cute.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Just adorable! What kind [brand] of yarn did you use?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOVE IT!! Thanks for shareing !!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Super cute and so happy--Thanks for the pattern link too---


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

What a cute bear! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love knitting toys. I love the color and type of yarn you used. Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I can't get the pattern to print is there something that I'm missing? Help please.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

aje127 said:


> Wow. That looks store bought!!!! Great Job!! I've knitted a bear and it looked like someone like me knitted it. didn't turn out so great.


he looks perfect. what a personality he has. what pattern did you use?


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree very nice job on the teddy bear


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but in reading the pattern what does it mean to sew the ears diagonally?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

mo all you do is sew up the seams and after you sew diagonally from the edge of the bears head to the middle of the top of his head. thus you now have made a quick triangle ear. hope that makes sense and helps. heres a pic i posted awhile ago so you can see the ears. you may need to look a little closely but that is how i did them. the last picture shows it best if you look at the blue bear/cat (can't remember which one it was) on the left http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8343-1.html


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

so very very cute! You sure did a wonderful job on him...I like him lots! lucky person that gets him too!


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Just adorable! What kind [brand] of yarn did you use?


I have to admit I am not sure as it had no bands on it. It was just in my stash and was partly knitted into a scarf - then I got bored. When I saw the teddy pattern I thought it would work so unravelled the bit of scarf and started again !!  I think it was really cheap wool from a £ shop!


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your kind comments - what a lovely friendly bunch you are here and so supportive. This was my first post but I am already hooked and will be coming ack regularly!


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

Zuida - Love your Teddy! Never had a desire to knit one until I saw yours. Am "befuddled" though because when I put in the link as you listed it, it simply takes me right back to where I started. I can't find the pattern anywhere, although from some comments, others seem to be seeing the pattern. Can you tell me what I'm doing or not doing? Thanks so much, Dee


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Askem that makes sense guess I was trying to make it harder then it was.


----------



## sherry5997 (Jul 28, 2011)

awwwwwwwww - so cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

Zuida said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind comments - what a lovely friendly bunch you are here and so supportive. This was my first post but I am already hooked and will be coming ack regularly!


thank you for posting your pattern. I am a very new knitter but this seems to be moving along quite well maybe I can get a few in in time for Christmas.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I got the 'squido'---------but no teddy bear, anywhere that I could find HELP M ^j^


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my how darling


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

Chickadee'sNest said:


> Zuida - Love your Teddy! Never had a desire to knit one until I saw yours. Am "befuddled" though because when I put in the link as you listed it, it simply takes me right back to where I started. I can't find the pattern anywhere, although from some comments, others seem to be seeing the pattern. Can you tell me what I'm doing or not doing? Thanks so much, Dee


Hi Dee not sure why the link is not working for you I just cut and pasted the whole link into a new browser and got there.

www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just gorgeous. Will have to try it!


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I luv it!


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute, I love it. Juney


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

Dear Mar 18 & Zuida -- When I cut and pasted on the link for Teddy, I got 6 results. Instead of starting at the top, I finally clicked on the bottom one, and Voila!, there it was. I can't wait to get started. :thumbup:


----------



## GonnaFly (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh Zuida, you did a lovely job. I'm so thrilled to see some people using my pattern. I've put a link to your picture from the knitting pattern page. I hope that's okay? I would love to see pics of the others you end up knitting too (and anyone else's)


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

aje127 said:


> Wow. That looks store bought!!!! Great Job!! I've knitted a bear and it looked like someone like me knitted it. didn't turn out so great.


I think he is darling; the yarn patterning allows the person receiving it can imagine him being a hero, spy, ninja, ghost,camo bear, or whatever. He is precious! He is GREAT.

Sincerely, Priscilla


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

You have reason to be! Great job????


----------

